# Galaxy s3 I9300 stuck on white screen



## tulipstar (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi everyone I need help plz 
My galaxy s3 I9300 got stuck on white screen it go to download mode the pc can detect it when I flash rom with Odin v3.9 as I browse the rom file added the process start soon after it gets failed on Odin no idea what to do ? I tried stock rom as well but no avail


----------

